# Brandungsangeltreffen im November



## Karsten01 (27. August 2004)

#h Boadies,
hatte, soweit es geht schon mal im Board nachgesehen,habe aber soweit nichts gefunden.
Meine Frage deshalb,ist für November schon ein Boardiebrandungsangeln angesagt?Wenn ja,gebt mir bitte Bescheid,wenn nicht,laßt uns doch mal einen Termin abmachen .Möchchte Euch ja auch gern mal in der Praxis kennenlernen.

Freue mich echt auf Eure Antworten! #v


----------



## Agalatze (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

wäre auch dabei wenn ich zeit habe !
ansonsten kommen ein paar boardies am 6. oktober mit in die brandung.
hast ja auch schon gelesen...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hi, wenn der Termin passt bin ich dabei. Ich könnte ja wenn ihr Interesse habt mal meinen Kumpel in Meschendorf zwecks Übernachtung fragen. Wenn ihr dann nach Meck-Pomm kommt könnten wir hier schön angeln und nach dem angeln noch n legger Bierchen schlürfen und dann ins Bett gehen. Dann muß keiner in der Nacht noch nach Hause düsen. Angelgebiet wäre dann Rerik-Meschendorf-Kühlungsborn je nach Windrichtung. Allerdings müsstet ihr hier die Ostseeangelkarte für MV kaufen wer sie nicht schon hat.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Gute Idee - Wenn der Termin passt, wäre ich auch gerne dabei  #6 - wird sich aber kurzfristig entscheiden. Wieviel kostet denn so ein Schein für MV und wo bekommt man den ??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Eine Tageskarte kostet 2,50 und knn man im Angelgeschäft vor Ort kaufen. Gibt natürlich auch Wochen und Jahreskarten. Das so was nur kurzfristig geht is eh klar denn wenn Ententeichwetter oder Sturm ist dann ist Brandungsangeln ja doch nicht so der Bringer, das muß man sehen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Alles klar Jörg - DANKE !


----------



## MichaelB (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

that soundz an idea #6 aber habt Ihr hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=34583 schon gelesen?
Vielleicht sollte man ein zweites reines Brandungstreffen einen Monat später planen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das hab ich schon gelesen Micha, ich denke wenn wir Brandungsangeln wollen wird der Mitte Ende November bstimmt besser sein. z.B. am 13.11. oder 27.11.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
am 27.11. wäre es dann das Adventbrandungsangelevent  .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

also wäre das hier ein Umfrage, dann würde ich mal für das _*Advents-Brandungs-Angeln* _stimmen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also wäre das hier ein Umfrage, dann würde ich mal für das _*Advents-Brandungs-Angeln* _stimmen #h
> 
> ...



Ich auch aber dazu bedarf es wohl keiner Umfrage das bekommen wir auch so hin oder.  Frage is nur nach dem wo. SH oder MV. Ich hab ja mein Angebot niedergeschrieben würde aber auch für nen Abend nach SH kommen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Moin ,
Advents-Brandungs-Angeln ist eine klasse Idee  :m  . Kalt genug ist das Wasser da auch schon    . Dazendorf,Weißenhaus oder Fehmarn wären für mich klasse , in MV war ich noch nicht , kenn ich auch nicht .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## svenskepilk (28. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Bin zwar was Brandungsangeln angeht blutiger Anfänger, würde aber falls ihr nach SH geht auf jedenfall mitangeln. Ich denke mal nobody is perfect und lernfähig bin ich allemal.

Grüße
Svenskepilk


----------



## Karsten01 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

@Meeresangler Schwerin,
ist mir ehrlich gesagt doch etwas zu weit nach Kühlungsborn,denn von Lübeck dorthin ist echt ne Wahnsinnsstrecke(alte Landstr.und so).Wird aber anders,wenn die neue Autobahn fertig ist,denn Kühlungsborn reizt mich schon lange.
Aber,das mit dem Advendstreffen hört sich doch gut an,wäre schön wenn es bei uns hier oben stattfinden würde.
#h  Karsten


                                          #g


----------



## Waldi (31. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
ich hege schon länger den Wunsch mal ein paar Brandungsboardis kennenzulernen. Leider ist die Ostseeangelei für mich als Tagestrip nich machbar. Wenn es bei Euch darauf hinausläuft, daß auch eine Übernachtung organisiert wird bin ich gern dabei. Ob ich dann in Lübeck links uder recht fahre ist eigentlich egal. Obwohl ich eher mal die Gegend die MS beschreibt kennenlernen möchte. Das klingt doch prima mit ein Bierchen in Meschendorf.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meeresangler Schwerin,
> ist mir ehrlich gesagt doch etwas zu weit nach Kühlungsborn,denn von Lübeck dorthin ist echt ne Wahnsinnsstrecke(alte Landstr.und so).



Ääm sorry, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber wie meinst das denn?  ;+ Von Lübeck nach Kühlungsborn bist du warscheinlich schneller als ich von Schwerin nach Kühlungsborn und ich brauch ne Stunde. ...alte Landstrasse und so...  :q


----------



## Pete (31. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

warum orientieren sich die schleswiger nicht auch mal richtung m/v???
schlechter als es zum größten teil an euren stränden im letzten jahr lief, kann es doch beinahe nicht mehr werden...da heißt es auch mal neue erfahrungen sammeln...gerade für plattfisch gibt es hervorragende strände in mv...und dies nicht nur bei k`born...fischland und darss bieten ebenso hervorragende plätze...
zumal bietet meschendorf mit der übernachtung bei bernd bartels beste voraussetzungen für einen solchen treff...kann ich euch nur empfehlen...


----------



## poldy67 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

#g hallo
Wenn der Ternin passt bin ich dabei

#v #v #v #v #v :a :a #v #v #v #v #v 

Poldy 67


----------



## Waldi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

@Pete, bin ganz Deiner Meinung!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (1. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

gern mal MV, das kenne ich noch nicht :m 

Wer setzt sich den Hut auf für Orga? ( M_S #y   )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Jo Null Problemo, Orga würde ich schon machen, aber nur wenn das das Groh von euch so will. Ich will hier ja nicht die Boardies splitten das einige nach Fehmarn fahren und der Rest zu mir kommt. Das soll nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Wie schon gesagt, ich müsste meinen Kumpel in Meschendorf fragen ob übernachtung mit bis zu 12 Leuten möglich ist und wenn der das abnickt ist das alles kein Problem. Dann können wir das so machen.


----------



## Waldi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
von splitten kann doch keine Rede sein. Ich bin froh, daß mal was mit Übernachtung in Angriff genommen wird und mir die Möglichkeit gibt mal dabei zu sein. Also ich wll wohl einer von dem Adventsbrandungsanglerdutzend sein.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

also wenn der termin passt bin ich auch am start 
will auch gerne mal auf der ecke in die brandung gehen !
würde aber danach wieder nach hause fahren.


----------



## MichaelB (2. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

@M_S: von splitten kann doch keine Rede sein, noch steht ja nix fest, außer daß wir wollen   und Fehmarn müßte es zum Brandungsangeln nicht dringend sein.

Einen Übernachtungsplatz bräuchte ich nicht, die paar Minuten bis nach Hause... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo,
läuft hier nun was an? Ich muß rechtzeitig bescheid wissen!
Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Weis nicht ob was anläuft das müsst ihr entscheiden.Ich fahre jetzt gleich jedenfalls nach Meschendorf und werde mit Bernd meinem Kumpel mal sabbeln ob es im November möglich ist mit ein paar Übernachtungen. Morgen melde ich mich dann wieder zu Wort.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich nicht schon ein Angeln habe, werde ich auch dabei sein.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tageskarte kostet 2,50 und knn man im Angelgeschäft vor Ort kaufen. Gibt natürlich auch Wochen und Jahreskarten. Das so was nur kurzfristig geht is eh klar denn wenn Ententeichwetter oder Sturm ist dann ist Brandungsangeln ja doch nicht so der Bringer, das muß man sehen.




Das stimmt leider nicht mehr. Ich musste vor 2 Wochen 5€ bezahlen für eine Tageskarte. Nur mal zur Info. #h


----------



## Waldi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

ups - ja und wenn man bis nach 24:00 angelt dann schon 10€?
Egal, ich hätte schon mal Lust auf MP - bin sonst immer nur im Bodden bei Stralsund auf Hecht. Nur einmal bei Dierhagen (Fischland) aber im Sommer und ohne Erfolg.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
Ich habe jetzt mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen. Er wird auf jeden Fall noch bis Dezember da oben wohnen und hätte somit Platz für einige Boardies zum Übernachten. Also von mir aus kann es los gehen. Setzen wir doch einfach mal den 27 November an. Wer würde da kommen?
Man könnte sich auch am Vormittag des 27.11. in der Wohlenberger Wiek treffen. Dort gemeinsam die Wattwürmer plümpern und dann weiter zum angeln nach Meschendorf fahren. Das spart eine Menge Geld und die Wohlenberger Wiek liegt für alle auf dem Weg.
Sagt mal was dazu!


----------



## Waldi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin MS,
der 27 November ist für mich i.O. und auch das Plümpern der Würmer ist eine gute Idee. Das soll heißen - ich bin dabei.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Nun waldi dann wolln wir mal hoffen das sich noch ein paar Leute melden.


----------



## Landy (12. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet. Hätte Interesse, könnte aber genau erst ca. einen Monat vorher zusagen. 
Waldi, wir kommen ja quasi aus der gleichen Ecke, da könnte man ja fahrgemeinschaftstechnisch was organisieren, oder?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Jörg,

wenn das Wetter stimmt und nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich gerne dabei #6 .

Küstenschein MP müsste ich vorher noch besorgen.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Na dann lasst uns mal die Werbetrommel im Board rühren das wir eine schlagkräftige Truppe zusammen bekommen und hoffen das gutes Wetter wird, dann könnte das ein schöner Tag werden. 
Daumendrück!!!


----------



## MichaelB (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

ich habe mir mal den 27ten notiert und bin ( so mir nichrt der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt ) dabei. Eine Tageskarte für Meck-Pomm bräuchte ich, einen Übernachtungsplatz nicht.

@Angelfiete: Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
@MS -  Küstenschein MP für 2Tage, oder wie macht man das am besten? Kann man den Schein dort irgendwo problemlos am Samstag besorgen?
@Landy - lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört. Fahrgemeinschaft ist natürlich noch besser, erstmal günstiger und dann auch nicht so langweilig bei der Fahrerei. Es ist aber bei mir und mein Frauchen noch im Gespräch ob wir diese Tour nicht gemeinsam machen. Schwester von Frauchen wohnt in Klausdorf bei Stralsund. Es könnte sein, daß wir schon vorher dort hinfahren und ich dann alleine am 27. von Klausdorf aus zum Treffen fahre. Das werde ich aber mit Sicherheit noch rechtzeitig wissen. Wenn es sich ergibt, daß ich alleine fahre und Du denn auch zusagst, fahren wir natürlich gemeinsam.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sundeule (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Ich muß noch klären, ob ich mich da freimachen kann, bin aber sehr wahrscheinlich dabei.

@waldi Gemeinschaftsfahren könnten wir von Stralsund, falls Du in Klausdorf bist.
Zu den Würmern denke ich allerdings, dass wir sie dann besser kaufen sollten - ist schon noch ein guter Umweg von hier


----------



## Waldi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
@sundeule - Sollte ich in Klausdorf sein, fahren wir gemeinsam, man wird sehen. Es sollte dann aber auch mit Übernachtung sein.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sundeule (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

si, claro waldi


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne wieder #6 

@ all

Der Schein kann auch per Post bestellt werden

Landesamt für Fischerei
Postfach 103115
18005 Rostock

0381/405180

Angaben ohne Gewähr,
habe die Adresse aus dem Küstenführer M/P

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das mit der Wattwurmsuche war ja auch nur eine Idee für die Leute die aus der Richtung Lübeck kommen. Das aus der Gegenrichtung-Stralsund- das nix bringt ist mir schon klar. Für mich aus SN ist es nur ein kleiner Umweg zur Wohlenberger Wiek. Aber das kann man ja kurz vorher absprechen wer selber plümpern möchte und wer nicht. Das ist auch eine Frage des Windes denn wenn der aus Nord und Ost kommt kann man das eh knicken.
Ansonsten gibs Wattwürmer und Angelkarten im Wattwurm in Rerik oder bei Niesler in Kühlungsborn. Die Würmer müssten dann nur bestellt werden.


----------



## sundeule (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Si, war keine Kritik an Deiner Idee Jörg - es galt nur der Verabredung mir Waldi.
Würmer bestelle ich bei Holger oder bringe sie von hier mit.


----------



## Pete (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

jörg...wo soll geangelt werden??? kühlungsborn oder rerik rechts weg? oder würde man dies kurzfristig entscheiden (je nach wind und strömung)?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> oder würde man dies kurzfristig entscheiden (je nach wind und strömung)?



genau das mach ich eigentlich immer wenn ich vor Ort bin. Am liebsten Rerik Teufelsschlucht oder so, bei entsprechendem Wind wäre Kühlungsborn West, Wittenbeck oder sogar Börgerende möglich.


----------



## Waldi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

@angelfiete2001 - Will das Amt denn eine Kopie vom Fischereischein, oder wie prüfen die das? Ich werde mir den Schein dort vor Ort besorgen. Aber für irgendwann könnte das per Postweg mal nötig sein.

Mit oder ohne Watturmtauchen in der Ostsee. Ich werde versuchen vorher an der Knock Wattis zu graben. Dann könnt Ihr mal vernünftige Wattwürmer kennenlernen. Landy hat sie schon gesehen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
hätte auch Interesse an dem Treffen, müßte das aber kurzfristig entscheiden,
da im Monat November bei mir viel auf dem Zettel steht. Schau`n wir mal.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> @angelfiete2001 - Will das Amt denn eine Kopie vom Fischereischein, oder wie prüfen die das? Ich werde mir den Schein dort vor Ort besorgen. Aber für irgendwann könnte das per Postweg mal nötig sein.



Moin,
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe die Adresse aus dem "Angelführer M/P", mehr infos stehen da nicht.

Einfach mal anrufen.

Gruss 
Flo #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Damit der Theard nicht ganz verschwindet, hochgeholt :q 
 27.11.04 Brandungsangeln

Gruss
Flo


----------



## sundeule (21. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Die Arbeit schlägt unerbittlich zu:
ich kann am 27.11. definitiv nicht dabei sein. Schade! Dann bleibt nur, auf ein anderes Mal zu warten.
Viel Spaß Euch und ordentlich was an den Haken.


----------



## Bitterling (24. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hi Jörg , wenn ich es einrichten kann und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergattern kann bin ich auch mit dabei.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Brandiangli (27. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo Leute!!!
Sind neu hier im Board, fahren aber schon seit Jahren nach Rerik zum Brandungsangeln.
Würden gerne mal dabei sein. Vielleicht hat man sich ja schon mal an der Teufelsschlucht gesehen!?! Da wir einen T4 haben könnten wir auch noch jemanden aus Berlin und Umgebung mitnehmen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Brandiangli,
herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß hier. Ich denke wir werden viel Spaß haben an dem Abend, wolln mal hoffen das dann das Wetter mitspielt. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus und überhaupt auch bei allen anderen die kommen wollen. Wer würde denn da bleiben für die Nacht? Eine Anreise am Freitag oder noch früher wäre übrigens auch möglich. Mein Kumpel Bernd ist die ganze Woche da oben und hätte nichts gegen einb paar Übernachtungsgäste einzuwenden.


----------



## Brandiangli (28. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

HALLO

WIR WÜRDEN FREITAG ANREISEN UND BRÄUCHTEN DANN AUCH EINE
ÜBERNACHTUNGSGELEGENHEIT FÜR ZWEI PERSONEN !
AB 2 OKTOBER SIND WIR EINE WOCHE IN RERIK UND WERDEN SCHON MAL 
PROBEANGELN - FALS JEMAND AUCH IN DER NÄHE IST ; WIR SIND DIE 
FAMILIE DIE MIT 5 KINDERN AM STRAND SITZT ODER BEI SCHLECHTEN WETTER
DIE LANDUNGSBRÜCKE BEVÖLKERT 
:q #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Brandiangli,
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus und überhaupt auch bei allen anderen die kommen wollen. Wer würde denn da bleiben für die Nacht? Eine Anreise am Freitag oder noch früher wäre übrigens auch möglich. Mein Kumpel Bernd ist die ganze Woche da oben und hätte nichts gegen einb paar Übernachtungsgäste einzuwenden.



Moin Jörg,
ich brauche keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, wurde (mit MichaelB?) dierekt fahren, so weit ist das ja nicht.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Waldi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin MS,
ich kann immer noch nicht sagen ob ich von Papenburg oder Stralsund aus komme.
Frauchen kann sich wegen Urlaub noch nicht festlegen.
Daher muß auch Landy, der ja eventuell mitfahren wollte, noch etwas Geduld haben.
Es ist auch kurzfristig eine Sache auf mich zugekommen, mit der ich gar nicht gerechnet habe. Ich habe gestern nach ärztlichem Rat einen Kuhrantrag gestellt. Nun besteht auch die Möglichkeit, daß ich genau schon zu unserem Treffen in Kuhr bin.
Es sollte sich aber alles noch rechtzeitig entscheiden.
Wenn ich denn dabei sein kann würde ich gerne auch schon am Freitag anreisen und auch nach dem Angeln am Samstag noch ein paar Stündchen in die Falle. Das heißt also 2 Übernachtungen.
Welche Unterbringung haben wir denn eigentlich zu erwarten. Ich meine so Schlafsack in der Scheune oder Bett mit Duschgelegenheit und was muß Dein Kumpel dafür haben?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Waldi, schlafen werdet ihr in ganz normalen Betten mit echter Bettwäsche. Eine Dusche, Toilette und Frühstück gibs auch. Das ganze hat zuletzt den Boardies die da waren 13 Euro gekostet. Ich denke in dem Rahmen wird sich das auch dann abspielen.  #h


----------



## buschinger (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo MS,
an dem Angeln würde ich mich auch gern beteiligen, von Berlin aus fahre ich ohnehin gerne immer mal nach Rerik oder Großklützhöved bei Bolte.http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=493402#
Liebe Sollte sich die Sache weiter konkretisieren kann ich auch 1 bis zwei Mann aus Berlin mitnehmen, bzw würde mich sonst an eine Mitfahrgemeinschaft aus B dranhängen. Die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Meschendorf würde ich gern in anspruch nehmen. Ob man schon früher kommt hängt wie alles vom Job ab.
Gruß B


----------



## Waldi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin MS,
das hört sich ja super an. Ich sag mal, daß ich bis zum 31. Oktober alles geklärt habe und dann hoffentlich zusagen kann.
@Landy - wann weißt Du denn Genaueres? Es sieht wohl so aus als ob ich alleine von Papenburg komme. Dann wäre ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft sinnvoll.


----------



## Landy (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Waldi.
So Ende Oktober müsste ich auch Bescheid wissen. Von Freitag bis Sonntag dürfte bei mir auch kein Problem sein. Wenn an dem Freitag das Niedrigwasser in den Morgenstunden liegt, hätte ich nichts dagegen, die halbe Knock danach umzugraben. Oder muss mir dann welche vor Ort holen. Kann man ja noch absprechen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

:c  muss leider absagen.
Kamm gerade ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen, der nicht zu ändern ist.

Gruß
Flo#h


----------



## Waldi (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Landy,
warten wir es mal ab, auch das Würmerbuddeln an der Knock können wir auch noch kurzfristig absprechen. Ich wollte das eigentlich dann noch einen Tag vorher erledigen.
Denn so als Zwischenstop mal so 2 bis 3 Hundert Würmer zu graben ist auch nicht mal so eben gemacht. Du hast ja selbst schon mal im Schweiß an der Knock gestanden. Sollte es sich nun wirklich so ergeben, daß wir zusammen fahren, kann ich den Wurmvorrat auch allein anschaffen, kannst Dich ja dann mit ein zwei Blonden erkenntlichzeigen. Wenn ich so hier auf die Karte schaue würde sich ja eher anbieten, daß Du bei mir vorbeikommst und wir dann mit einem Auto weiterdüsen. Mein Hyundai ist für das Brandungsgerödel für 2 etwas unpraktisch. Hast Du denn was größeres anzubieten. Natürlich werden alle Kosten geteilt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,





			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> :c muss leider absagen.
> Kamm gerade ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen, der nicht zu ändern ist


 Hab ich das richtig gelesen? Ich dachte, der wichtige Termin sei dieser hier...  

@M_S: wie sieht es "bei Euch in MacPomm"   mit Wattis Plümpern aus?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Landy (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Waldi.
Tschuldigung dass ich mich erst so spät melde, habe völlig vergessen, zu antworten.  #c 
Wegen Wattis können wir ja noch mal schnacken.
Habe einen Golf 3 im Angebot. Müsste eigentlich für 2 Mann reichen. Kann aber mal meinen Bruder fragen, der hat nen Renault Rapid Kastenwagen (wie so ein Pizzataxi eben). Da können wir hinten den halben Plattfischbestand der Ostsee rein packen. Und als Diesel auch noch günstig.
Hat aber auch alles noch ein bisschen Zeit mit der Planung.

MfG Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @M_S: wie sieht es "bei Euch in MacPomm"   mit Wattis Plümpern aus?



Moin Micha, das hatte ich hier schon mal irgend wo geschrieben. Plümpern kann man sehr gut in der Wohlenberger Wiek. Das liegt fast auf dem Weg. Wenn ihr über Lübeck fahrt müsst ihr hinter Selmsdorf in links abbiegen Richtung Dassow, im weiteren Verlauf dann Wismar und Rostock. Das ist die B 105. In Grevesmühlen müsstet ihr links abbiegen Richtung Wohlenberger Wiek. Das ist eine große sandige Bucht mit Wattwürmern bis zum abwinken.
Also möglich wäre das.


----------



## skipandi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin M S,bin erst jetzt über diesen Termin gefallen.Würde mich gerne anschließen.Ich habe bei unserem Stammtisch mal nachgefragt,ob nicht noch jemand Interesse hätte und ob der Termin denen zusagt, weil wir auch mal so ein Brandungsangeltreffen machen wollen.Ich werde jetzt mal die Resonanz in dem anderen Thread abwarten.Könnte ich denn mit meinem Vater noch bei deinem Kumpel übernachten.Würde natürlich auch gerne mit dem Boot schon ein oder zwei Tage früher kommen und die Gegend bei euch dort abgrasen, weil ich zu der Zeit Urlaub habe.Ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Windes.Gibt es in der Nähe eine Slippe? #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin skipandi,
jo das ist alles möglich. Das heist du kannst dort übernachten, du kannst dein Boot mitbringen und du kannst in Kühlungsborn im Yachthafen slippen.


----------



## skipandi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an.Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.Habt ihr eine Anmeldefrist gesetzt? Wieviele seid ihr denn schon und sind wir die einzigen , die dort übernachten. :q  #h


----------



## Waldi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin MS,
wenn die Plätze auf 12 beschränkt sind sollte man vielleicht tatsächlich eine Anmeldefrist setzen. Denn Dein Kumpel muß ja auch rechtzeitig bescheid wissen. Bei mir wird sich das in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden. Ich hoffe meine Kur startet erst nach unserem Treffen.
@Landy - also wenn die Kur nicht dazwischen kommt fahre ich auf jedenfall von Papenburg aus. Warten wir erst mal den Bescheid ab und planen dann die Sache durch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Ok, dann mache ich eine Liste. Und weil ich jetzt nicht noch mal alle Poastings durchackern möchte schreibt mir bitte eine Mail ob ihr kommt, ob ihr übernachten möchtet und von wann bis wann ihr da seid. Bitte auch schreiben wer dabei ist und keine Übernachtung braucht.
Ich mache dann eine kleine Infoseite.
Mitzubringen sind alle Getränke und Esssachen die nix mit Frühstück zu tun haben. Wir haben natürlich auch die Möglichkeit Würschte und Fleisch zu grillen. Am Strand oder in der Grillhütte. Fette Butt räuchern is auch drin.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

So denn eine Liste habe ich schon mal, fehlennur noch die Einträge.
Hier gehts lang.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Wat nu? Plötzlich kein Interesse mehr.  #c 
Mit der Übernachtung habe ich gestern alles klar gemacht Bernd wartet auf uns. Wir können praktisch das ganze WE dort verbringen und wenn Tagsüber der Wind mitspielt könnte man auch ne Runde Boot fahren oder Bellyboot wer eins hat oder blinkern gehn usw.
Ich werde hierzu jetzt noch mal ein Thread im Terminforum aufmachen. Mal sehen ob sich da noch ein paar Leute melden.


----------



## Waldi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin
@Landy - ich habe mich eben bei MS von Freitag bis Sonntag angemeldet!
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Prima Waldi ich freue mich dich auch mal kenen zu lernen. #6


----------



## Waldi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Auch aus den folgenden Erlebnis welches ich hier nocheinmal aus einem anderem Thread reinkopiert habe freue ich mich auch auf ein Wiedersehen mit der ehemaligen schlauchbootfreien Küste.

Moin MS,
Du hast ja das Brandungsangeln fast selbst erfunden. Ich habe ähnliches 1980 in Prerow versucht und bin doch glatt zur Wache abgeführt worden. Die Jungs wollten mir einfach nicht glauben, daß ich es auf Fische und nicht auf Weitwegschwimmen abgesehen hatte. Ich hatte auch gerade 2 Tage vorher meinen Einberufungsbefehl für 18 Monate NVA. Da war ich wohl in den Akten der perfekte "Fluchtaspirant".
23 Jahre später habe ich in Dierhagen am herlichen Strand gesessen und es quatscht mich einer an ob es denn beißt. Es war kein anderer als Egon Krenz auf Hafturlaub. Ich habe mit einer Gegenfrage reagiert und ihn gefragt wo er denn sein Schlauchboot vergraben hat. Er ging schweigend weiter.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Na waldi, den Krenz wirst de bei uns aber nicht treffen und NVA oder GT gibs auch nicht mehr.  Uns haben se mal auf einer Heimfahrt vom Brandungsangeln 4 mal kontrolliert. Alles auspacken bei drei man Brandungszeug im Trabbi. Das war schöööööön.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moinsen Jörg...bin gerade mal wieder ins Brandungsforum gestolpert. Nachdem ich bei der Plümperolympiade in Grossenbrode "nur" Zuschauer war, hätte ich schon Interesse, aber leider ist der 27.11. unpassend.... 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal....wir sehen uns ja vorher sicher nochmal  #h


----------



## Waldi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

HALLO,
nu laßt MS nicht so warten!
Endlich kann ich mal dabeisein, da könnten es schon mal ein paar mehr sein.
@Landy - aufwachen!


----------



## Landy (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Waldi.
Passt ja. Bin eben erst aufgewacht. Und hab auch wieder hier reingeschaut.
Kann es noch nicht sagen, wird sich aber nächste Woche rausstellen.


----------



## Waldi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

-ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch !!!
Na dann hab ich noch etwas Gedult


----------



## Waldi (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo
MB, AT, Chef der Nacht, Pete und alle anderen, ich habs im Urin, das wird ein super Treffen. Also solltet Ihr diesen Termin nicht verschlafen und MS bescheid geben.
Auch eine ganze Horde Berliner, wo sich die Fahrgemeinschaft regelrecht aufdrängt, ist plötzlich am schweigen. Heult uns aber danach nicht die Ohren voll ihr wärt gern dabei gewesen denn wie es so schön heißt wer zu spät kommt denn .....
Gruß Waldi


----------



## goldfisch (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Habe starkes Interesse. Genaes erst gegen Ende der nächsten Woche.
@MS  -  Steht schon ein Treffpunkt fest? Und bis wann muß ich vor Ort sein um noch die
Angelkarten zu kaufen?


Gruß Mario   |laola:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Jo Treffpunkt steht fest und zwar wann du willst auf dem Grundstüpck meines Kumpels wo wir auch Übernachten können. Der Angelladen wo es Karten gibt hat bis 18 Uhr göffnet wenn du das nicht schaffen kannst besorge ich dir alles was du brauchst.


----------



## goldfisch (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Danke für das Angebot. Werde mich Euch anschließen, habe noch meinen Nachbarn gefragt, der überlegt sich das. Übernachtung brauche ich nicht, fahre noch zurück.
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter 
Die Wegbeschreibung zu dem Kumpel, habe ich die verpaßt oder kommt die noch? #c 

Freu, Freu, Freu
Mario


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*



			
				goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wegbeschreibung zu dem Kumpel, habe ich die verpaßt oder kommt die noch? #c


Da hast du nichts verpasst die schicke ich bei Bedarf zu, da müsstet ihr euch melden wer die brauch aber bitte per MAil das ich dafür dann auch gleich eure Mail Adresse habe.


----------



## Brandiangli (3. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

*Hallo Boardies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: *

*Was ist los mit Euch???*
*In der Liste sieht es aber echt traurig aus!!!!*
*Erst so grosses Interesse und jetzt nichts mehr!!!!????!!!!*
*Wir kommen ohne unsere 5 Kinder !!!!!! Versprochen!!!!!*
*Hallo Berliner und Umgebung!!!!Außerdem haben wir noch zwei Plätze im Auto frei!!!*
*Traut ihr Euch auf einmal nicht mehr???*
*Wollten Euch doch mal gern kennenlernen, da wir ja die Neulinge sind!!!!|supergri :m |supergri *
*Auch Jörgs Idee mal andere Ruten auszuprobieren und untereinander zu tauschen und mal mit anderen Ruten zu werfen, fanden wir echt genial!!!!#6 #6 #6 *
*Wir stellen unsere Berkley-Ruten auch zur Verfügung!!!*
*Also Terminkalender auf und nachschauen und eintragen!!!!*
*Eure Brandiangli aus Berlin!!!!*


----------



## Steelhead (3. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo Boardies,

leider schaffe ich es nicht nach Meschendorf. Ich wär echt gern dabei!!  :c  :c 
Aber viel Spaß, sowie "große" Verhaftungen wünsche ich Euch. Hoffentlich passt diesmal das Wetter.
Jörg, Grüß doch den Bernd und sein Bruderherz von mir, wenns soweit ist, ja?

 #h  #h Carsten #h  #h


----------



## Waldi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin MS,
goldfisch steht hier weiter oben und heißt Mario. Du hast im Termineboard nachgefragt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Landy (7. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin. Moin.

Wollte bescheid geben, dass ich an dem Wochenende doch keine Zeit mehr habe. Sorry Waldi, dass das so lange gedauert hat. 
Wünsche euch aber viele Fische und noch mehr Spass.

Bis dann.


----------



## Waldi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
na dann sieht es wohl so aus als ob ich diese lange Fahrt alleine durchziehen muß. Ich hasse diese langweilige Fahrerei. Oder ist hier irgendwo noch jemand aus der Umgebung der mit will, oder auch nur auf der Strecke den ich aufsammeln kann oder der mich hinten reinschmeißt?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

im Termine-Forum hatte ich abgesagt, weil es derzeit für mich immer sehr schlecht absehbar ist, ob am Samstag evl doch gearbeitet werden muß... aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt #h 

@Meeresangler_Schwerin: Wie lange vorher müßte ich mir einen MacPomm-Schein klar machen? Und wo?

@Waldi: Geographie mangelhaft   wo ist denn Papenburg?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das ist alles gar kein Problem Michael. Wenn du am Freitag sagst das du Samstag kommen möchtest dann bekommen wir am Samstag auch noch deine Karte und Wattwürmer.


----------



## MichaelB (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

@M_S: spätestens kommenden Donnerstag weiß ich was die Stunde geschlagen hat und melde mich dann bei Dir #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Die Weltstadt Papenburg mit der Meyerwerft liegt zwischen Leer und Meppen am obersten Zipfel vom Emsland nah der holländischen Grenze. Also die Fahrt geht über Oldenburg - Bremen - Hamburg - Lübeck. Ach da fällt mir ein - wie weit ist denn da oben bei Lübeck die Verbindung von der A1 zur A20 ? Ist das immernoch so eine einspurige Schleicherei durchs ehemalige Grenzland? Ist es nicht vielleicht günstiger schon bei Hamburg von der A1 auf die A24 und dann irgendwann hoch. Oder vielleicht Abfahrt A1 Bad Oldesloe auf die 208 Richtung Ratzeburg - Wismar?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Waldi,
das kommt drauf an zu welcher Tageszeit du in Lübeck durchkommst. Die A1 ist mit der A20 nochnicht zusammengeführt. Der Verkehr geht auf einer Umgehungsstrasse um Schlutup herum dann nach Selmsdorf und weiter bis zur A20 die dann hinter Schöneberg anfängt. Du brauchst aber nur bis Wismar die A20 fahren von dort die B105 weiter Richtung Rostock bis Neubukow.
Für die Strecke ab Neubukow schicke ich dir gleich noch eine genaue Wegbeschreibung mit Karte. Wer solch eine Beschreibung noch brauch möge sich bei mir bitte melden. Per Email wenn es geht dann brauch ich nicht lange eure Adresse raussuchen wegen der Anhänge.


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
habe das Thema mal noch einmal hochgeholt, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand.
@MS werde die Fahrstrecke bei Lübeck auf einen Freitag Vormittag einfach so vor Ort nach Stauinfo entscheiden. Ich habe ja Zeit genug.
Ich wollte eigenlich Knockwattis graben und mitbringen. Ist aber zur Zeit wegen Hardcorewetter sehr umständlich. Kann ich erst am Mittwoch abschätzen ob ich denn vorher noch zur Knock fahre. Daher kann ich eine eventuelle Wattwurmbestellung erst am Donnerstag abgeben. Du schreibst bei MB es sei kein Problem auch noch kurzfristig Würmer zu bekommen?
Zur Sicherheit und um am Samstag frische Würmer zu haben wollte ich 50 Wattis und eine Portion Seeringelwürmer unabhängig von meiner Knockaktion ordern. Geht das klar?
Ansonsten dann bis Freitag.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Jo mit den Würmern werde ich ne grobe Berstellung machen in Rerik oder Kühlungsborn. Paar mehr oder weniger sind dann kein Problem.
Wer von den Mitanglern möchte denn wie viele Würmer bestellen? Bis Mittwoch Abend müsste ich das wissen.


----------



## goldfisch (23. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Habe in Rerik angerufen, wegen Würmer und Angelkarte. Geht bei mir klar.


Gruß Mario


----------



## Waldi (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin Jörg,
ich war gestern an der Knock und habe gebudelt wie ein Blöder. Hatte nur ca. 1 Stunde Zeit bis es dunkel wurde. Sind so ca. 150 Würmer geworden. Da ich nun schon mal da war habe ich natürlich dann auch geangelt und die Hälfte wieder verangelt. es hat sich mit 2 50er Dorschen auch endlich mal wieder gelohnt. Habe da es gebissen hat und ich gut am Laufen war gar nicht gemerkt wie kalt es geworden ist und so ein Schitt sind doch die restlichen Würmer steif gewesen. Nun glaube ich nicht das die bis Freitag einigermaßen in Form bleiben.
Deswegen möchte ich meine Bestellung verdoppeln. Das heiß also 100 Wattwürmer und 200g Seeringelwürmer.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,

und aus die Maus, am Samstag darf ich "ran"... #c 

Viel Spaß beim Treffen und vor allem Petri Heil #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das ist aber schade Michael, irgend wann wirds aber mal klappen gel?


----------



## Waldi (28. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

War ein geiles Wochenende mit Euch. Habe 5 Stunden für die 400 km gebraucht und jetzt in die Wanne und dann noch ein Bierchen oder zwei. Scholli bekommt Eure Gaben morgen früh. Und ratet mal was es morgen bei Waldi zu Mittag gibt - richtig satt Platte.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Was kam denn so raus überhaupt?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
Jo, das war wirklich ein tolles Wochenende. Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß und ich hoffe ihr anderen auch.  |wavey: 
Das Wetter war richtig gut. Am Freitag und Samstag hatten wir Top Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln. Wind schräge von vorne und richtig gute Brandung. Nur leider wollten die Fische nicht so wie wir.  ;+ 
Am Freitag hatten wir ja neben vielen zu kleinen noch einige maßige Dorsche dabei aber am Samstag war das gor nix mehr. So tolle Brandung hatten wir und richtig gut tiefes Wasser aber Fische wollten einfach nicht.
Naja schön war es trotzdem. 
Am heutigen Morgen sind wir aufgestanden und die Ostsee war platt wie ein Tisch. Was blieb uns da anderes übrig als noch mit dem Boot hinaus zu fahren. Wattis hatten wir ja auch noch reichlich über. Nach dem Frühstück gings dann auch los. Klaus.S ist mit Marion gefahren und ich habe mir Waldi ins Boot geholt. Wir wollten doch mal sehen ob wir nicht noch für Scholli im Gartenteich einen Spielkameraden fangen können.
Das ging auch gut los. In den ersten 1,5 Stunden hatten wir schnell jeder 4 Butt zusammen und einige Dorsche. Dann wurden die Bisse weniger. Als wir um halb 3 wieder rein fuhren hatten wir 11 dicke Klieschen und Flundern in der Kiste und 4 schöne Dorsche. Klaus im anderen Boot hatte auch einen richtig schönen großen Dorsch und einige Butt.
Viel zu schnell war das schöne Wochenende zu Ende und wir mußten alle wieder die Heimfahrt antreten. Aber schön war es und da ist doch die Hauptsache.
Hier nun noch meine paar Bilder vom Wochenende.


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hey Ihr alle zusammen!

Das mit den Fischen scheint momentan an der Küste sehr viel so zu sein! Die Fische sind sehr launisch und man kriegt entweder einen ganzen Eimer voll, oder eben gar nichts!!

Wer hat den da auf dem Foto diese geile Lampe an seinem Köderdreibein? Das ist ja cool....

Aber dennoch ein dickes "Petri" für die Fänge und freut mich,dass ihr Spaß hattet


----------



## Klaus S. (28. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo @all,

man oh man, Jörg du warst aber schnell mit deinem Bericht und den Bildern. 
Ich kann Jörg und Waldi nur zustimmen, es war ein SUPER WOCHENENDE mit wenig Fisch aber VIEL SPAß #6 #6 #6
Jörg hat in seinem Bericht leider vergessen zu erwähnen das "Unsere Dame" Marion an beiden Brandungstagen die Nase vorn hatte... RESPEKT !!!! 
Ich möchte hier auch nochmals Bernd und seiner Frau DANKE sagen für die tolle Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. 
Damit ihr auch nochmal eine Vorstellung davon habt wie die Stimmung nach dem Brandungsangeln war wird "Brandiangli" bestimmt noch paar Bilder senden. Es ging im übrigen bis kurz vor 5 Uhr morgens    . 
Schade das wir nicht paar mehr Leute waren aber es war auch so sehr lustig (und feucht).

Bis zum nächsten Brandungsangeltag in Meschendorf
Klaus S.


hallo @haukep, 
schau mal unter "Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus..", dort sind paar Bilder drin nach dem du das Teil nachbauen kannst. Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## haukep (29. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Danke, habe es mir gerade angeschaut! Feine Sache das Ding, ich muss mal überlegen, ob ich mir sowas auch mal baue!!


----------



## goldfisch (29. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Danke für den schönen Angeltag.War dann auch um 4 Uhr zu Hause. Wenigstens hat's ja dann Sonntag noch Fisch gegeben. 


Gruß Mario


----------



## Brandiangli (30. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Hallo #h 

Danke an Jörg , Bernd und Frau für ein schönes Wochenende an der Küste !!!#6 
Danke an Alle für spaßiges Wattis baden und feucht fröhliche abende !!!#6 
Danke an Euch Fische das ich die nächsten Tage auch Fleisch essen darf !!!#6 

Ich denke es hat ALLEN Spaß gemacht und wir sollten es im Frühjahr wiederholen !!!#6 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

He Karsten, was treibst du denn da mit Waldi auf dem letzten Bild.  |uhoh:  |kopfkrat  Das wäre ja schon fast was für die BFF.  :q


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Das sieht echt komisch aus...


----------



## Brandiangli (30. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Dieses Bild entstand um ca 04.10 Uhr !!!
Waldi und ich diskutierten über mitangelnde Frauen , wobei ich dann bäääh machte und im erklärte das meine sogar mehr gefangen hat als wir Männer !!!
Wir begossen dann noch unseren Erfolg und endeten so .....


----------



## Waldi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeltreffen im November*

Moin,
Scholli bedankt sich für die gute Mahlzeit. Flunder und Kliesche waren aus der Pfanne ein Genuß. 
@Jörg: was ist die BFF?
@Karsten: ich seh doch noch lebendig aus - dachte es war schlimmer. Oder sind die restlichen Bilder nicht durch die Zensur gekommen? Ist vielleicht auch besser so. Ein Opa sollte eben nicht versuchen mit der Jugend mitzusau......!
Gruß Waldi


----------

